# US Soft Tissue of Vulva



## emeraldcpc (Feb 10, 2012)

I am going back and forth with myself trying to determine which CPT code to use for US of Soft Tissue of labia majora. I've referenced CPT and the following website

http://www.rbma.org/Products_and_Resources/Coding_Resources/RBMA_Coding_Academy/Ultrasound_Soft_Tissue.aspx

I know I can use the unlisted code 76999 but I'm tempted to use 76857 since it is limited and you can use it for the penis, why not for the vulva? 

Your thoughts and input are greatly appreciated!


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 10, 2012)

•Neck - 76536
 •Upper extremity - 76882
 •Axilla - 76882
 •Chest wall - 76604
 •Upper back - 76604
 •Lower back - 76705
 •Abdominal wall - 76705
 •Pelvic wall - 76857
 •Buttock - 76857
 •Groin - 76870
 •Perineum - 76857
 •Lower Extremity - 76882
 •Other soft tissue - 76999
 I would think this qualifies as perineum 76857


----------



## donnajrichmond (Feb 10, 2012)

emeraldcpc said:


> I am going back and forth with myself trying to determine which CPT code to use for US of Soft Tissue of labia majora. I've referenced CPT and the following website
> 
> http://www.rbma.org/Products_and_Resources/Coding_Resources/RBMA_Coding_Academy/Ultrasound_Soft_Tissue.aspx
> 
> ...



76857 is correct


----------



## Rajebpt (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,
76857 is appropriate to code


----------

